
Googles API examples still with Python2 - punnerud
https://imgur.com/a/7lckYog
======
ivanfon
Have you tried the "Send Feedback" link on the bottom of the page? That's
probably a more direct way to contact them, compared to posting a screenshot
on HN.

~~~
punnerud
I have also done that. Still strange that there is Python2 examples, when they
should have migrated a long time ago.

------
sieabahlpark
This has caused nothing but issues for us when we're using miniconda or
anything that used python 3 by default.

Sure I could fix it except py2 goes EOL in 3 months? What's the point?

